# Deer Youth Hunt Question



## swoosher (Sep 28, 2007)

My son purchased a combo youth deer hunting license for the upcoming Youth Deer Hunt. If he is successful, which license (Combo Regular or the Combo Restricted) does he use to tag the deer with? For a buck? For an antlerless deer? Does it matter? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

You're wrong Mike: antler point restrictions do not apply to the youth and 100 percent disabled veteran season. You can use either combo kill tag on any buck. doe or fawn; but there is a one deer limit.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Bottom of page 10 of the hunting guide:

http://www.statehuntandfishregs.com/MI/

A youth and 100 percent disabled veteran firearm deer hunt will take place on all lands in Michigan Sept. 25-26, 2010. For youth 10 and 11 years old, valid licenses for this two-day hunt include a combination or antlerless license and only archery equipment may be used. For youth 12-16 years old, and qualified veterans with disabilities, valid licenses include a combination, firearm or antlerless deer license. During this two-day hunt only, a firearm or combination license may be used for an antlered or antlerless deer. A Deer Management Assistance (DMA) permit may also be used to take one antlerless deer only, if issued for the area/land upon which hunting. Archery and junior archery deer licenses are not valid for this hunt. The bag limit for this season is one deer. Also see Firearm Hunting Rules for Youth Hunters.

A veteran who has been determined to have a 100 percent disability, or is rated as individually unemployable by the U.S. Department of Veteran Affairs, may participate in this hunt. Documentation from the Veterans Administration shall be in the possession of a veteran participating in this hunt.

All hunters are required to wear hunter orange and must have permission from the landowner or leaseholder before hunting on private land. The telephone number of the private landowner is required to acquire a private land antlerless deer license. *Note: Antler point restrictions do not apply to the youth and 100 percent disabled veteran season.*


----------



## swoosher (Sep 28, 2007)

Appreciate the help everyone. I am hoping my son "bags" his first deer this weekend.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

So lets say Swoosher's Son is successful in bagging his first deer this weekend.

He is patient and diligent and finally shoots a young four point buck.

He chooses to use his COMBO RESTRICTED tag, which is normally restricted for use on bucks with four points or more on one side.

He notches the date, the sex, and the number of tines (points) on one antler. But when he goes to notch the number of tines on the opposite antler, his choices are 4,5,6.... 

How is this properly handled?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Good one.....

I would attempt to fill it our the best you could.... It is only a Two day hunt and I am sure the CO's understand the situation.


----------

